# PT 100 multiplexen.



## Unregistrierter Gast (7 April 2006)

Hallo, 

kennt jemand einen Trennverstärker o.ä., mit dem ich einen PT100 "verfielfachen" kann, also 2 Regler, welche NUR einen PT100 Eingang haben, am gleichen PT100 betreiben ?

Einfaches Parallelschalten der Eingänge wird ja nicht funktioneiren, da jeder regler seinen eigenen Messtrom aufprägt.

Danke für Hinweise.


----------



## Unregistriert 0815 (8 April 2006)

Hallo

das Problem ist, das man den  PT100 nicht einfach mit einem Relais umschalten kann. Dann ist der Regler ohne Eingangssignal, und was macht der Regler dann?

Such doch mal bei http://www.phoenixcontact.com/de/. Vieleicht haben die etwas passendes.
Dort habe ich mal ein Interface gesehen 1-AnalogEingang auf 2_analogausgänge.


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 April 2006)

Hallo,
so etwas hatten wir schon mal ...... http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=4307&highlight=multiplexen das hilft erstmal weiter, oder entmutigt Dich.


----------



## MSB (9 April 2006)

Also ich würde einen normalen PT100 Messumformer nehmen,
der liefert als Ausgang 0-10V oder 0/4-20mA,
mit diesen sollte es dann kein Problem mehr sein, 2 Regler am gleichen
Fühler zu betreiben, vorrausgesetzt natürlich deine Regler können das.


----------



## ralfm (9 April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es denn nicht möglich einen Fühler mit 2 PT´s drin einzusetzen? Kenne die Preise nicht, aber die ganzen Sorgen mit der Programmiererei, bzw. Hardwarebastelei fielen dann weg.


----------



## Unregistrierter Gast (10 April 2006)

@ Unregistriert 0815:
ja, dass ist ein Problem, außerdem müssen das schon sehr hochwertige Relais sein, mit äußerst kleinem Übergangswiderstand (sonst wird ja die Temp. stark verfälscht.)


@ lorenz2512:
Den Thread habe ich studiert.
Aber eine Umschaltung von PT100 ist dort nicht zu finden.
Die Muxe sind für I/U, nicht für R.
(Was ja auch nicht sehr verwunderlich ist)

@ MSB:
Die Regler haben NUR PT100, wie ich schrieb.
Die Dinger können kein U/I, unglaublich aber war.


@ ralfm:
Dass wäre vielleicht möglich, muss ich mal nachschlagen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 April 2006)

Hallo,
als Notnagel habe ich diese Firma im Visier gehabt: http://www.intech.co.nz/products/plcmultiplexers/inputmultiplexersandplc.html
ist aber nie akut geworden mein Problem, aber anschauen lohnt.


----------



## Werner54 (10 April 2006)

*Doppel-Pt100*

Hallo,

am einfachsten wäre die Verwendung eines PT100 mit zwei getrennten Meßkreisen. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es diese Teile als Doppel-, Dreifach- und Vierfach-Fühler. Das bißchen Mehraufwand beim Verdrahten sollte den Gewinn an Meßgenauigkeit und Sicherheit allemal wert sein. Bei Anlagen, wo es um richtiges Geld geht, soll man mit Kleinigkeiten nicht knausern.


----------

